# Problems



## C Nash (Dec 2, 2007)

Guess no one has any problems. Sure is quite tonight


----------



## brodavid (Dec 3, 2007)

Re: Problems

Nash, that can be a good thing also, everyone is snug in bed,

God Bless,

msjackie


----------



## eharris1964 (Dec 3, 2007)

RE: Problems

I am looking for a Sylvania Model QX-3800S DC12C2A Factory Code SEL made in 2002 wall mount radio CD player for a Sunnybrook Rv.  It can be new or used (working order).  I want to replace the one I have with the exact one since there are so many wires to connect.  Please help soon. :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Dec 3, 2007)

RE: Problems

No problems here Chelse. We were at a campground on the coast this weekend and a couple from Alaska pulled in. He had a FL60 MDT and was pulling a Newmar Mountain Air. Talk about a set up. Shirley's about to give up on me. Guess what I want for Christmas   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

RE: Problems

yea i know what u guy's mean ,, been real quiet around here ,, i think there's gonna be a gun fight  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown: 

Hey eharris ,, i'm not so sure about the set up u have with out seeing it ,, but maybe Ken could help u out on this ,, due to the fact that he is a sunny brooke dealer  ( i think i spelled it right) oh well ,, anyway he can help u out ..
Look for Grandview Trailer Sales ,, he's the guy   
Welcome tto the forums eharris  :approve:   

This is a BIG SHOUT to Ken ,, u got what this guy needs or can u help  :question:  :question:  :question:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 3, 2007)

Re: Problems



eharris, the radio should have a wiring diagram stamped on it and the replacement should also. Cut the wires resplice just follow the diagram on each with color codes. You can also go to your local sound system dealer and he probably will have connectors to connect different makes. Most any will work if they are the slide in.

Shadow, just talked with Santa and told him what you wanted. Said he would see if he had that make in a toy.:laugh: :laugh:


----------

